# US Citizen marrying UK citizen but both staying in respective countries



## schmecklee (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi.

I don't think I saw anyone with the same situation as I have but if you do...please share!

I am a US citizen. My fiance is a UK citizen. We want to get married in the US or the UK (doesn't really matter) and do not plan for either one of us to change where we live in the near future but we do need to still be able to travel back and forth (both of us) for work very frequently.

We are thinking we will get married in the US and then get a spouse visa to the UK and eventually I will become a permanent resident of the UK.

Is that doable?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

schmecklee said:


> Hi.
> 
> I don't think I saw anyone with the same situation as I have but if you do...please share!
> 
> ...


Much easier than the other way 
Husbands, wives and partners (INF 4)


----------



## BillyV (Mar 25, 2009)

Be careful. I married a woman in the Philippines. I could not get her to go to the US for 2 years. If I had done a fiance visa she would have been in US in 6 months. Check with their embassey to see if there is a long waiting period if you marry there. Otherwise, marry in US. Good luck and the best to you.


----------



## stupid2believecon (Aug 13, 2011)

schmecklee said:


> Hi.
> 
> I don't think I saw anyone with the same situation as I have but if you do...please share!
> 
> ...


Most countries have a waiting period... Here in Portugal to apply for citizenship you have to have been married for three years. Check to see what the rules are for UK spousal citizenship. BUT, if you register as a UK citizen, it is true you are fine to be back and forth without a visa.


----------



## Ducass (Aug 4, 2011)

schmecklee said:


> Hi.
> 
> I don't think I saw anyone with the same situation as I have but if you do...please share!
> 
> ...


your significant other would apply for a green card (probably CR1, if you have been married less than 2 years). Then after 3 years they can apply for citizenship, BUT...

only if they have spent at least 18months on US soil (the 18 months is a requirement for citizenship even if it takes you 10 years to "rack it up"

I know this because this is how i got a green card.


----------

